# Italian Bread.....  Second loaf after overnight in the fridge.....



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm getting closer to becoming a bread maker.....   with the help of a friend, this bread was NOT a failure....  (like last weeks)

made the sponge....  let sit overnight on the counter.....  added more flour, yeast, olive oil and Vital Wheat Gluten to bring the protein up to 13%....   the flour I had was 10%.....  not good for bread... 
Knead the stuff and kept adding flour until the right consistency.....   split into 2 loaves.... wrapped 1 and it's in the refer for a couple days....  rise in the 90 degree oven.... next loaf will be room temp. raise...  baked 350 (365, my oven is off 15 degrees) for 30 minutes....  internal bread temp was 103.5 203.5 so I pulled it.....   Pretty darn good bread.....
The dough in the fridge should have a more pronounced flavor and room temp raise should UP the flavor also...   Time will tell.....  

Anywho.....   I am pleased.... FINALLY a success....














Italian Bread Sponge.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2015





..













VWG and Yeast 2nd addition.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2015





..













Adding the Flour VWG Yeast.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2015





..













DSCF2050.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2015



















The Rise.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2015





..













Out of the Oven.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2015





..













Money.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 3, 2015


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks good Dave.


----------



## gunkle (Mar 3, 2015)

Next loaf will be in the smoker with a little apple and cherry?  looks like good bread. nothing beats fresh homemade bread


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 3, 2015)

Dave, I've been experimenting with Eye-Talian bread myself.  Just did the "biga" starter the first time myself weekend before last.  Been making loaves and pizza crusts.  This bread baking is almost as addicting as smoking!













20150221_143012.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 3, 2015






I've been baking them on parchment paper on a pizza stone with no loaf pan.  Very fun thing to do.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2015)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks good Dave.



Thanks Martin.....





gunkle said:


> Next loaf will be in the smoker with a little apple and cherry?  looks like good bread. nothing beats fresh homemade bread



You bake it in the smoke ?? or add smoke then bake in the oven...   sounds interesting.....





Noboundaries said:


> Dave, I've been experimenting with Eye-Talian bread myself.  Just did the "biga" starter the first time myself weekend before last.  Been making loaves and pizza crusts.  This bread baking is almost as addicting as smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I enjoy it....  not very good yet... only been trying for a couple years....  

Did you oil or butter the crust ?? sure looks crunchy and has a nice shine.....


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 3, 2015)

Egg wash.  Used my clean silicone BBQ sauce brush!

I've basically been doing this bread baking just a couple months, maybe a little more.  Prior to Roller's Amish bread I always thought it was hard but I'm already making my own recipes, experimenting with fats and sugars. I've used oven temps from 350 to 550.  They've all worked.  I'm just eyeballing and finger thumping to determine when they are done.  They may not be perfect but even the flops are yummy.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 3, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Dave, I've been experimenting with Eye-Talian bread myself.  Just did the "biga" starter the first time myself weekend before last.  Been making loaves and pizza crusts.  This bread baking is almost as addicting as smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biga bread rocks!!! When I use to work at the Italian restaurant at work all of our bread, bread sticks and pizza doughs were made with biga dough.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice loaf. Is this sourdough?

I am not experienced with sourdough but
for a crunchy crust on my baguettes I spray (brush) them with water just before getting them into the hot oven. When nice and golden I let them cool in the oven with the door slightly open. Cutting a few slits on top of the loaf before baking could also help (more crust exposed to hot air...gets drier).

Not an expert baker just my observations.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 3, 2015)

My first biga starter only went 18 hours on the counter.  I'm going to try 48 hours next time to get more "fermentation" flavor in it.  Even at 18 hours though I could taste a slight difference in the bread compared to straight yeast.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice loaf. Is this sourdough?
> 
> I am not experienced with sourdough but
> for a crunchy crust on my baguettes I spray (brush) them with water just before getting them into the hot oven. When nice and golden I let them cool in the oven with the door slightly open. Cutting a few slits on top of the loaf before baking could also help (more crust exposed to hot air...gets drier).
> ...


Turns out this is not sourdough.LOL

I am planning for a while now to try this method for chabatta.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 4, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Turns out this is not sourdough.LOL
> 
> I am planning for a while now to try this method for chabatta.



Yes this not sourdough but it's kinda similar! I asked the lead baker at work the difference between biga and sourdough and she went on and on and everything went right over my head!!! 













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Mar 4, 2015






Biga pizza crust for our Italian restaurant...

On a slow night we use two speed racks of dough: 8", 12", and 16". On an average night three racks go down there... Busy? Four racks!!!

I worked there the busiest night they had, a hurricane was projected to direct hit us, and this was the only restaurant open that night. We did almost 600 dinners that night! 

I'm so glad I dont work in that restaurant any more!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice looking bread  I use to make 3 loaves of sour dough every week for about a year,  We didn't need  that much bread

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2015)

Loaf #2...   I think the overnight fridge raise made an improvement...  a little sour and firmer texture...   Both are so good it really doesn't make much difference....

I just had to pull out 2 slices... I was afraid the bag was too small for a full loaf....  then, of course, butter so Bride and I could do a taste test.....













loaf 2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 4, 2015





         ..... 













loaf 2 sliced.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 4, 2015


----------



## susieqz (Mar 4, 2015)

great going.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2015)

Recently got into making home made pizza and am now looking into home made bread.

Picked up some great pointers  here...Thanks!

Knead On!  John


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2015)

You are welcome John....  Homemade bread is good....


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You are welcome John.... Homemade bread is good....


Dave,

I must say that you in particular have been a great inspiration and help to me over the years here on the Sight...Thanks for your knowledge and expertise!

Take care my friend,  John


----------



## thegambler19 (Mar 18, 2015)

These are looking good. I also made some cream bread and sweet buns few days ago and this is how it looks like. 

i hope this will keep us all hungry for more breads. Sponge & dough is still the best method there is. Anyone tried Tang Zhou method?













IMG_5508.JPG



__ thegambler19
__ Mar 18, 2015






_*Beer*  is proof that God loves us and wants..._


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice !!! wish I had one or six of them

Gary


----------



## wes w (Jun 1, 2015)

Damn Dave, you do bread too!!?

You are my hero!   :-)

I want to learn how to make bread.  Yours looks awesome!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm trying to learn....    keep kneading and baking...    some of it is pretty darn good....     makes great American toast.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2015)

Tasty looking bread! I've been making a couple loafs a week, using a modified version of Roller's Amish bread. Need to branch out and try some others!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2015)

Dirt, morning.....    If you haven't already, try King Arthur flour....   I have switched and I find it a better tasting, better texture flour...   of course I ain't an expert or even close but, for now it seems that way....      If you are really into bread making, Amazon now has a "pantry" and some specials that make purchasing large (40#) of goods very affordable...  I bought KA flour for about $3.75 ish per 5# bag....   the store wanted $5.98....   I also bought some other staple a lot cheaper...


----------



## chef willie (Jun 2, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Dirt, morning..... If you haven't already, try King Arthur flour.... I have switched and I find it a better tasting, better texture flour... of course I ain't an expert or even close but, for now it seems that way.... If you are really into bread making, Amazon now has a "pantry" and some specials that make purchasing large (40#) of goods very affordable... I bought KA flour for about $3.75 ish per 5# bag.... the store wanted $5.98.... I also bought some other staple a lot cheaper...


Morning Dave....yeah, KA is da bomb for flours & such. I hate wal-mart, however, the store by me has many of the KA products as well as Daves Red Mill stuff...another fine product. And, you're correct...bread making, especially using a sour dough starter, can become as addictive as smoking meats. I've already acquired 3 clay bakers from various St. Vinnies cruises just for bread making for a fraction of the cost. Speaking of bread making, Case posted a Loaf of Death many months ago that is really very good even without the peppers. A no-knead bread, 4 ingredients and comes out like a pro made it. Happy Baking.....Willie


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2015)

I had to look up clay bakers....   are they an improvement over cast iron ????   Do you recommend a size.....


----------



## gclark (Jun 2, 2015)

thegambler19 said:


> These are looking good. I also made some cream bread and sweet buns few days ago and this is how it looks like.
> 
> i hope this will keep us all hungry for more breads. Sponge & dough is still the best method there is. Anyone tried Tang Zhou method?
> 
> ...



I have made this a couple times with great success.

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/32997/hokkaido-milk-bread-tangzhong


----------



## robcava (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice looking bread Dave! If you want it crustier put a water pan in the bottom of your stove.


----------

